# fishin line



## billycurtis (Nov 11, 2012)

i was just wondering whats the best line for a baitcast rod, is it about the thinness of the line,, im just not sure. I have Suffix 832 but i find it about wirey, thinking about the daiwa TD sensor. Any opinions, anyone? much appreciated


----------



## surfcaster (Oct 2, 2012)

billycurtis said:


> .../... thinking about the daiwa TD sensor. Any opinions, anyone? much appreciated


By all reports, it's a very good braid... but it's also one of the most expensive!!! Try Sunline PE instead.


----------



## richo23 (May 17, 2009)

Stick with the Suffix, It doesn't take long to soften and I have found it really good.
I know what you mean by wirey though, only took a couple of trips to come good.
It casts well and I have had no knot failures and I have been using it on my Curados for 12 months.
Cheers, Richo.
Ps ; See the post by Rhino asking the same question ! Lots of good info.


----------



## billycurtis (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, very expensive, and ill check that out 
Okay, and i had a big problem with the suffix today, buttt just starting to soften which is a start i guess.
Thanks guys


----------

